# Best photog backpack??



## TexinAfrica (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll be purchasing a new kit soon. Mk II (yea, I know but $2000 is enough for me) with some L series glass. E.g. 24-105, 70-300 and quite a few accessories. What is the conventioinal wisdom on the best backpack??? I would want something that has a very flexible layout. Very good quality, very protective, etc. We all know the Case Logic brand but what is the best in class for carrying and protecting our toys?


----------



## ronderick (Mar 22, 2012)

I doubt there's a "best" backpack - there's too many needs to satisfy, and often when one feature solves one problem, it makes it a nightmare for someone who thinks the feature you sacrificed is top priority. One of the typical either-or scenario is quick access vs. security; it's hard to have both ends fulfilled.

Having said that, are you seeking a carry-all backpack or just for a day trip? Are you going hiking in the wilds or used in urban settings? Are you planning to carry a laptop? What kind of weight do you consider "comfortable"? Price range? etc.


----------



## TexinAfrica (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes - perhaps my question was too general. The photo backpack I seek would be for my camera kit only. It would not be used for laptops etc. Photo toys only. I was not sure if perhaps there was accepted brand that was considered best-in-class.


----------



## TexinAfrica (Mar 22, 2012)

Also to the above. No long hikes, but this backpack is where the camera and lenses stay when not in use. Paying anywhere between $1-300 would be a preference.


----------



## mws (Mar 22, 2012)

Its a bit of a rhetorical question. I went through 4 different packs untill I found the one I'm on now ( mountainsmith parallax), and I'm stil not totally happy with it. Hopefully there is a camera store near you that has a good seletion to look at, its kind of a hard thing to shop for online.


----------



## rambarra (Mar 22, 2012)

if you're into outdoor / travel photography you may want to check fstop backpacks

http://www.fstopgear.com/


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 22, 2012)

There is one backpack I can highly recommend from a German company named Jack Wolfskin called ACS Photopack.

http://www.jack-wolfskin.com/equipment/backpacks/hike-backpacks/men/2001151-acs-photopack.aspx

In case your equipment is not too large this backpack offers one major advantage: It features a carrying system developed for trekking. For me this is a big feature, because I can carry this back for quite a while without breaking a sweat. It also is small enough to be accepted as cabin luggage.

It has two limitations:
1. It does not provide storage space for a laptop. The previous version did provide that, but unfortunately that feature is gone.
2. Your gear should be limited to something like the following:

5D or 7D with battery pack plus one lens attached.
three more lenses such as the 14mm L, 50mm L or so plus a 70-200 f2.8 L or similarly sized lens.


----------



## AmbientLight (Mar 22, 2012)

Noting that there is a bit of a focus on trekking, hiking and such activities in comparison to just having a save storage that you can bring with you in form of a backpack I can also recommend the following:

www.thinktankphoto.com/
www.vanguardworld.com/

What I noted from my own experience about both company's products is that their backpacks offer very good protection of your gear.

If I want to pack almost my entire gear I use a rather large vanguard backpack.


----------



## RC (Mar 22, 2012)

There are lots of great bags and back packs on the market and it really comes down to personal preference and specific needs. Currently all my bags are either Tenba or Lowe Pro, I have several bags for several setups based on what I'm carrying, and where I'm at. My back pack is the Tenba Shootout Day Pack, I will probably buy a larger BP for longer trips. These are two good brands to start your research with. My only specific advice is to buy a bag/BP for a fairly specific use and not a "one size fits all" bag. Yes you will end up with multiple bags but your setup will be streamlined and efficient. 

http://www.tenba.com/products/Shootout--Daypack.aspx
http://www.lowepro.com/community/preferred_photographer_signup


----------



## Chewy734 (Mar 22, 2012)

I prefer the Kata bug series.


----------



## thewallbanger (Mar 22, 2012)

I've found the best value in bags has been the Burton Snowboards series of camera bags. They offer removable cores, so you can use it for camera gear or anything else.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

Camera bags are very personal and usually pretty expensive. If you can, borrow some bags from friends...even ones they hated may be great for you (any you might get a great deal). Another option is to visit a major camera store, but usually you have to visit a big city (NY, Chicago, LA) to find stores big enough to really give you a good look at different bags. Take you equipment with you and try putting it in the bags. Don't forget all the little extras (cables, card holders, etc), because those are things you often need quickly.

Sorry I can't offer you specific advice. I have some bags I loved, but they no longer fit me. I'm hoping to try out some of the Kata bags during my next Chicago visit.


----------



## Jettatore (Mar 22, 2012)

Just a note. I have a camera bag (it's nice enough) that does NOT have a slot for a laptop. I don't currently own a laptop. I am getting one though, which means I have to get a new bag. Was a gift so i'm not out any cash, just something to consider even if you don't have a laptop/tablet/netbook, you might get one some day and that might require a whole new bag. Unless you are positive you will never need it/don't mind upgrading/spending later if you ever do, I wouldn't get one without a well padded laptop sleeve.


----------



## ksuweh (Mar 22, 2012)

Like others have said a bag is very heavily based on personal preferences. Depending upon your preferences & intended use I have 3 bag manufactures that I prefer & would consider to be some of the best bags you can buy. All are very high quality. Clik Elite is a hiking/trekking bag company, Crumpler is more urban with a bit of a unique look to them & ONA is very sophisticated & classy. The link below takes you to a search for all three brands on the B&H website. Hope that helps you out!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?atclk=Brand_Crumpler&ci=168&N=4294204953+4291533359+4152556009+4291518304


----------



## sleepnever (Mar 22, 2012)

I have the 250AW and I love it. I've used it in the rain, the snow, and walking around Seattle for several hours. Very comfortable and it doesn't scream photography backpack unless I have my camera out. One thing I really like is that it puts the camera tripod on the side, not the front. There's plenty of room up top and even a slot for a laptop that I don't carry.

My gear is a 430ex II flash, 50mm, 10-20mm, Canon T2i w/ 24-70L attached (hood backwards fits in the main slot, attached does not). 

$119 on Amazon too

http://products.lowepro.com/product/DSLR-Video%20Fastpack%20350%20AW,2283.htm


----------



## IWLP (Mar 22, 2012)

Jettatore said:


> Just a note. I have a camera bag (it's nice enough) that does NOT have a slot for a laptop. I don't currently own a laptop. I am getting one though, which means I have to get a new bag. Was a gift so i'm not out any cash, just something to consider even if you don't have a laptop/tablet/netbook, you might get one some day and that might require a whole new bag. Unless you are positive you will never need it/don't mind upgrading/spending later if you ever do, I wouldn't get one without a well padded laptop sleeve.



To add to this, even if you don't have a laptop and don't intend on traveling with one, the laptop sleeve/area is great for holding documentation, magazines and the like. This is the way I travel with backpacks, and I couldn't live without the area for holding papers and such.

Also, do you want a backpack that is exclusively for photo gear, or do you want one with a daypack compartment? If it's the latter, I've used several daypack/photo backpacks, and my current favorite is the Tamrac Evolution 8 (http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/682171-REG/Tamrac_578885_5788_Evolution_8_Photo_Laptop.html), which I took to Scotland and Ireland a month ago. It lets you take out camera gear from the back as well as the sides (note: make sure to close the side zippers when you're done taking out gear. Thankfully, lenses with red rings bounce [or at least have so far]).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hathaway (Mar 22, 2012)

I will probably be evicerated for this, but Peter Lik has a good set of recommendations for what equipment he uses as part of his Peter Lik Exposed series. His recommendation is the LowePro Pro Trekker 300 AW bag. I bought it and it is awesome. You can fit a lot of stuff and it is very durable, has hydration built in and can carry a laptop and tripod if needed. 

http://www.peterlikexposed.com/archives/1688


----------



## EvilTed (Mar 23, 2012)

I think Boog make some of the best bags, period.
I have 3 different ones and a lot of my colleagues do too.

They have one especially for photographers:

http://www.booqbags.com/All-Products/Python-laptop-backpacks/Python-pack-camera-backpack

ET


----------



## frolic (Mar 23, 2012)

If you don't have a ton of gear to carry, I LOVE LOVE LOVE my kata torso pack (Kt-214). Technically it's a sling but it's more comfortable than any camera or hiking pack I've ever worn. You don't have to take it off to easily access your gear and won't even know it's back there. Was designed by the people who make protective gear for the israeli army or something - very sturdy.
I can fit d700, 24-70, 35, small 50 and 20. Added a Lowe pro lens pouch to fit a 105 on the outside. Won't hold a laptop but iPad fits (though it does sit between your back and the pack). 

Best of all, I think you can pick up one of the older models for cheap


----------



## scottsdaleriots (Mar 27, 2012)

i tend to stick to lowepro - thus i only have their bags, 2 in fact though thinking of getting another backpack since my fastpack is too boxy and way to big for just my 7d and kit lens when im not using my 70-200. and the other is one of those standard box-looking messenger ones. which are worthless i think coz the strap is horrid and painful when there's a few things in your bag.

maybe look at some of the crumpler, kata bags? or the macpack..? or whatever its called


----------



## AnselA (Mar 29, 2012)

For my travel and around the city I have been using SlingShot 202 AW. I carry one body, 4 lens and the 430 Ex in pouch attached. I find it discrete, super fast to change lenses and surprisingly roomy. As all Lowe products, it is very well made. 

http://products.lowepro.com/product/SlingShot-202%20AW,2192.htm


----------

